# Salvate from almost Cleveland, Ohio



## RiffRaff54 (Jun 3, 2005)

Just saying hello, my name is Josh, and im mostly a lighting person but i end up doing almost everything else for shows in the Mentor Fine Arts Center.

So yeah, hey!


----------



## avkid (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth, as for doing everything I can relate. I have been known to sweep floors, organize other departments inventory,watch small children,find props,work on stage,run spots and just about everything in addition to my actual job of FOH mixing. Have fun and don't be afraid to ask questions,we don't bite(for the most part anyway)

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)

AKA "Phil"


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey Josh! Welcome to controlbooth.com! 

Ya, we certainly dont bite (unless you get down to talking about boston's or chicago's sports teams  ) dont be afraid to ask any questions... and PLEASE feel free to jump in with your own comments on anything you find interesting or have an aditional question about or want clarification on. 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)

(was the welcome wagon just the first two people to welcome Josh? wow, everyone else is slacking off!  )


----------

